# Hospital tank



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Over the Thanksgiving weekend, I was reading Marine Aquarium Keeping by Stephen Spotte and I came across a very good idea. He mentioned we should have a separate tank for a hospital tank and a separate one for a QT tank. His reasoning is no meds tracing be in a QT tank. To me, it sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

I quite agree with you ice...For me, that is my perception anyways...having a seperate tank for hospital and aquarantine..My reasoning is because you really dont want to be treating a fish with some meds for a week or so in quarantine, put back in display and then put a very sick fish in the same tank and them meds have an adverse effect on the already poorly fish...

Niko


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not necessary IMO. All of the meds can be removed with carbon in the filter and successive water changes, so there's no need for a separate tank.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

All the meds can be removed with water changes and activated carbon, but if you have extra tanks laying around why not. Makes things a little easier.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If I had a spare, there'd be fish in it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well actually I medicate ALL fish that are in quarentine whether they are new arrivals or whether they are sick. That way, ich is never present in my main tanks, because I kill it before it reaches the main.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I was thinking of painting the bottom white on those tanks. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

wouldn't hurt wouldn't help... completely optional


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NO!!!!!

If anything, you want the bottom of your QT to be black. White washes out the colors of your fish, which makes it hard to tell if they are sick or just washed-out. 

Black bottoms make it a lot easier to see the parasites, thereby making it a lot easier to gauge how many are in the tank and easier to remove them via siphon. The darkness also alleviates a lot of stress in the fish during this stressful time.

Either is opTIONal, but black is optIMAL.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow TOS thats good thinkin


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Never thought of it that way. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## OldManOfTheSea (Sep 17, 2006)

I used a different browser again, if im being blocked, please tell me and I will stay away for I received no email of being ban from here and please tell me why  



> Not necessary IMO. All of the meds can be removed with carbon in the filter and successive water changes, so there's no need for a separate tank.





> All the meds can be removed with water changes and activated carbon, but if you have extra tanks laying around why not. Makes things a little easier.





> wouldn't hurt, wouldn't help... completely optional


Its not all as easy as that for one thing in a QT, you have no LR and a thin to no gravel bed to where as in your main tank with anywhere from 3 to 5 inches if not more, and you treat with copper, you will have copper traces in your tank for one hell of a long time and you can do water changes as you think it will remove everything for you. Also in your main tank, you not would treat with copper if your tank has LR and then you be talking about every time to remove it when you need to do so and this will be a long dragging process. 
I use a QT tank for fish for my reef tanks and I wouldn't do anything else and if a fish dies while in the QT tank, your main reef display is safe from the stress of that fish. 

Ask many who has lost so many fish by doing nothing in quarantine there fish that if they would do anything different> 

All a person need is depending on the size of the fish they be keeping is a 20 to 40 gal QT/hospital and not rush it into your main tanks. Or it is you can go by as one says here, that its completely optional.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you have not been banned... something must be stopping this site from loading on your computer... such as a firewall.


----------



## OldManOfTheSea (Sep 17, 2006)

Fishfirst, Whatever the problem be, its something to do with my new computer for this problem is also in few other forum sites and as one I cannot manage at all to sign in on my own computer but can when on my daughters.

It seems that I had forgotten to sign out last time  

Also if and when nothing works in managing to return to the site, I would then consider in finding a new one.

Also I have at the bottom of this post of Notification Type: Instant email notification abd I not even see that I had gotten one.


----------

